# fire extinguishers



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

I saw a thread about em and realized, I don't even have one.  Don't want to hijack that thread... but now I'm thinking of getting at least one.

What is the best type to get for home? Are the small ABC ones from walmart good enough, or should I go with the refillable ones you see in public buildings? Hopefully I never need it, but I want it to be reliable if I do.


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

Red Squirrel said:


> I saw a thread about em and realized, I don't even have one.  Don't want to hijack that thread... but now I'm thinking of getting at least one.
> 
> What is the best type to get for home? Are the small ABC ones from walmart good enough, or should I go with the refillable ones you see in public buildings? Hopefully I never need it, but I want it to be reliable if I do.


Well I have one from walmart and I have had it for three years. It’s still charged but the problem you will come across is that the chemical powder in time will settle and become hard. So with me knowing this I opted on getting a refillable one which I have the chemical powder replaced once a year and I feel safer knowing that if something were to happen I can reach for the fire extinguisher and have it working…:thumbsup:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We actually have 4, but 2 need to be recharged
One small one is near the fireplace Kiddie - 1st Alert
---states non-refillable...1999 ?
Pop-up green button indicates charge is good

2nd is kept in the kitchen- bigger, Kiddie Fire Out - Foam
Gauge indicates charge is good

2 older ones are labeled ABC...charges are gone
1st - Amerex, gauge, 2.5 lbs.....from 1980
2nd - Amerex, gauge, 10 lb - 1991


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

The type you get depends on where it will be used. For all around protection the A-B-C type is best. For kitchens, where there is a chance of a grease fire get a type B.

The biggest factor is learning how to use it. You can have all the fire extinguishers your wall will hold, but if you don't know how to use one properly they are worthless.

The first thing to remember is to get everyone to safety and call 911 or have someone else do it immediately. If you do decide to fight the fire, when you use an extinguisher, use it all! There is no point in putting a fire out halfway...it will reignite if not fully extinguished.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Just looking up online
Thye need to be pressure tested after 12 years
So my 30 year old extinguisher is getting tossed I think
We have a place down the street that refills, I'll check with them 1st

Refill seems to be $25 on a 10lb unit
So my unit that is 19 years old may go too
A new 10 lb extinguisher is only $40 
So the test & refill would be close to that

I just found a 5th one in the basement - Sentry
Looks old too


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

One thing I would like to add...most people never have to fight a fire and therefore can be overwhelmed if the need does occur. Contact your local fire department and ask them if they give hands on demonstrations of fire safety. Most fire departments are happy to do this as long as there is a large enough group. 

A lot of fire departments have mobile fire labs that give people the opportunity to extinguish a large fire while being safe. It takes the inhibition away and teaches what to do in an emergency...kinda fun too!


----------

